# Sticky  Official Air Cooled VW forum FAQ and DIY



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Welcome to the Air Cooled VW Do-It-Yourself, How-To and Frequently Asked Question Thread.* 

*How to add something to the FAQ?* 
If you have anything that you would like added to this list, or to report broken links, please use the "Report Post" function 

Don't forget our Technical Forums that are broken down into more specific sections like interior, car audio and electronics, specific engines, transmissions etc. 

To search within this thread, please press Control+*F* or Command (Open Apple)+*F* on your keyboard. (Note: Just because nothing is returned does not mean that it is not here, your search term may not be used in the description). 
Many items and issues may fit into all categories, so it is best to spend a couple minutes looking through the whole thread. 

*Sections: 
Typical Problems & Questions 
Oil & Servicing 
Body & Exterior 
Interior 
Wheels & Tires 
Lighting 
Electrical 
Radio & Sound System 
Suspension & Handling 
Engine, Exhaust & Transmission 
Brakes 
Racks & cargo carriers 
Buying/selling an air cooled VW 
Miscellaneous 
*


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Typical Problems & Questions*

Topic and link - Contributor


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Oil & Servicing*

Topic and link - Contributor


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Body & Exterior*

Replacing metal (bay bus) - A1steaksauce
Replacing metal (split window bus) - heli-easy
Restoring split-window bus window frames -  Jade Wombat


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Interior*

Topic and link - Contributor


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Wheels & Tires*

Topic and link - Contributor


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Lighting*

Topic and link - Contributor


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Electrical*

Topic and link - Contributor


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Radio & Sound System*

Topic and link - Contributor


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Suspension & Handling:*

Lowering a Super Beetle - VeroDubs
VWvortex Air suspension forum - VWvortex
Cheap air suspension
Air ride or lower it?
Bug with air ride build thread - Krmnnghia


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Engine, Exhaust & Transmission:*

L-Jetronic distributor
Improved performance with stock injection
Improved performance (additional info)
FI bug won't start
FI bus won't start
Beetle HP with stock injection?
Converting FI to carbs
Fuel injection/engine management forum - Shoptalkforums
Karmann Ghia with turbo VR6 - Ghizer
Bay bus with VR6 - bansheelos
Bay window bus transmission swap into split window bus - Jadewombat


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Brakes:*

Bleeding your brake system
Where to buy brake parts
Adjusting drum brakes
Swapping to disk brakes


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Racks & cargo carriers*

Topic and link - Contributor


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Buying/selling an air cooled VW*

What to look for
New to VWs questions
Newbie questions
What is it worth? 1960 Single Cab Bus
What is it worth? 1966 Beetle
Is it a good price?
Video about VW vans ...... no, BUS, for noobs - YouTube
Bay window bus or split window bus
Restore it or sell it?
Determine price of '67 bug


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Miscellaneous*

Example of an introduction thread - philrussell


----------

